# Therapist terminated me and i can't get over it



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

8 years ago, my therapist terminated me. I'm still not over it and whenever I think about it I get really really low. She either didn't give an explanation or I was so upset that I don't remember it. Last year, I tried asking her why and she said she couldn't help me and that she wouldn't respond again. Therapists Jane an ethical duty to make sure their terminations don't cause damage, which it definitely did. After a long battle with the agency she used to work at, I got my records, but they are just a bunch of checkmark like challenged cognitive distortions. There is no narrative, treatment summary, or anything. There is nothing about my hospitalizations, what exposures I did, or anything. Either they didn't give me all their records, or they really didn't take ethical ones. When I asked her a few years ago, she did talk to my therapist and said that I didn't do my homework and that is why, but in my records, it says I did them most of the time and shouldn't she have talked to me beforehand that if I didn't do my homework, she would terminate? I am considering reporting her and the agency to the ethics board, but I don't really want to punish her, I just answers so maybe I can get over this. I've tried so much therapy in order to try, but it hasn't worked. I don't know if reporting would get me my answers. I could also report to hipaa for withholding my records because I think there are probably more. I don't know if I should do it though because it makes me really anxious and I don't know if it would even get me my answers or work. Would you report them? Do you think it would work?


----------



## Known (May 9, 2021)

Im sorry this happened sounds like this incident was very upsetting for you. If she terminated it they should have clarified the reason with you but since they haven’t and it was 8 yrs ago I don’t see what you’d gain by taking it any further. That being said it’s clearly caused you a lot of trauma so if you wanted to pursue it further I suppose you could if you feel it would help you or even just get the access to the records so you can understand their reasoning. It wouldn’t have been a reflection on you so it’s nothing to be ashamed about they need to make decisions based on what they feel is appropriate at the time. It seems like the break was traumatic so they should have made the transition smoother and they clearly didn’t. I hope you can get the help you need for the future. Maybe it’s best to focus on your own healing and the future rather than the pain of the process that happened previous. ❤


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't know all of the regulations as to how records are preserved (though I heard 2 - 5 years after termination that they can be trashed), but it does sound like that you have the right to know full documents that report as to why you have been terminated and what progress reports were given. It does not matter as to whether if it will hurt your ex-therapist because it is part of her profession to give full reports on how you were progressing under her treatment plan. If you feel that this will benefit for future programs and therapy then I would advise to report and gain your right to all of the documents needed to help move forward (at the very least).


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

Find another that specializes in Anxiety and CBT. Many say they do, but they dont, if they list 50 things on their website, they aren't a specialist. If they only mention anxiety and maybe 2 others, then they are.


----------



## watchful1 (Jun 8, 2014)

er52 said:


> 8 years ago, my therapist terminated me. I'm still not over it and whenever I think about it I get really really low. She either didn't give an explanation or I was so upset that I don't remember it. Last year, I tried asking her why and she said she couldn't help me and that she wouldn't respond again. Therapists Jane an ethical duty to make sure their terminations don't cause damage, which it definitely did. After a long battle with the agency she used to work at, I got my records, but they are just a bunch of checkmark like challenged cognitive distortions. There is no narrative, treatment summary, or anything. There is nothing about my hospitalizations, what exposures I did, or anything. Either they didn't give me all their records, or they really didn't take ethical ones. When I asked her a few years ago, she did talk to my therapist and said that I didn't do my homework and that is why, but in my records, it says I did them most of the time and shouldn't she have talked to me beforehand that if I didn't do my homework, she would terminate? I am considering reporting her and the agency to the ethics board, but I don't really want to punish her, I just answers so maybe I can get over this. I've tried so much therapy in order to try, but it hasn't worked. I don't know if reporting would get me my answers. I could also report to hipaa for withholding my records because I think there are probably more. I don't know if I should do it though because it makes me really anxious and I don't know if it would even get me my answers or work. Would you report them? Do you think it would work?


It;s not you, it's her. She is telling you that she doesnt feel qualified to treat you so that has nothing to do with you personally. Judging from what you found she is an inept therapist. IMO, she's a jerk and it's not worth spending anymore time thinking about her. I'd write bad reviews for her in all sites that allow reviews of therapists. This will at least help others not to make the same mistake. Therapists are a strange group with a few that are really good and the rest seem to have little or no talent.


----------

